# got a good one...



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Went to Tappan lake tonite for a couple hours before dark. Hit the lower end of the lake on the old road bed, two good runs and two flatheads! I didnt take a scale, so I dont know exact weights but my guess is 15lbs and 40lbs. 


Heres a pic of the bigger one.


----------



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

nice flattie


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Man pics of big flathead popping up allover these forums here lately... I'm apparently missing out on something, I keep getting skunked .

Nice fish!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the flatties man


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> I didnt take a scale


The only thing scales are good for is to blame that they are reading light

Ya shoulda took a cell phone pic in the dark

I'm gonna print out that pic for your girlfriend at the grill


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

oh that fish wouldnt go 10 lb.LOL. just kidding just kidding. thats a nice fish in my book. the biggest i,ve ever caught was 7 1/2 lb.
sherman


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

A little bit better pic that shows the size of the fish a little better.

Went down to Tappan again last nite and didnt have a run! Guess thats why its called fishing and not catching!


----------

